# What hubs are you running?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

What's your rear hub and is it SS specific? Is it a freehub or do you have a freewheel?


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

I run a Chris King SS disc hub on one bike (freehub) and a Paul non-disc hub (freewheel) on the other. I have the Paul mated up to a White Industries freewheel.


----------



## singlespeed_shep (Jul 29, 2010)

My road singlespeed has Pauls hubs with WI freewheel too, 

MTB has hope trials hubs.

Really like the hope for changing cogs etc. but the Pauls hubs are so damn smooooth.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope Pro 2 SS freehub. They are obnoxiously loud...and I love it.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

10 Year old Shimano Deore Hubs. Serviced once and still running strong. Probably been on 3 bikes by now. Never replaced the freehub, just cleaned and regreased the bearings, races and cones. Gonna have to do something soon though because the rear rim is starting to wear out.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

As of this coming weekend I'll be running Phil Wood Kiss off hubs, with a WI freewheel!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul FHUB and WORD dics hubs with Eno freewheel.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

My Bike 1: Chris King, disc, SS specific with an HBC cog.
My Bike 2: Easton XC One, disc, SS secific with a Niner cog.
Wife Bike: WTB SS specific with a Niner cog.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

King SS specific rear hub.

SPP


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

bank5 said:


> What's your rear hub and is it SS specific? Is it a freehub or do you have a freewheel?


Wow lots of people with Paul hubs here...I have the Paul word disc too with WI trials but haven't spent much time on it. Looks awesome in the stand though!


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

DT 240 ss / bolt on

Surly on other wheels


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Hadley.


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

Chris King SS rear....Surly cog or CK cog.

I am very happy with the CK/Stans Flow wheelset!


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

MMS said:


> Hope Pro 2 SS freehub. They are obnoxiously loud...and I love it.


I've had good luck with Hopes as well, no need for a bell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Chris King non-disc SS-specific. Fun Bolts on track ends. King, Niner, or Boone cog depending on what I need for gearing.


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

Paul hubs on my On one 29er SS, Airborne Ti Hag 26er SS, On one SSCX and the Landshark track bike. My sons Haro werks 26er SS and the wife's Azuki mixte 27er SS. Our 1st set is 10 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Bike 1: White Industries Eno disc Eccentric with ACS freewheel. Bike has vertical dropouts.

Bike 2: White Industries Eno Eccentric with ACS freewheel. Bike has vertical dropouts.

Bike 3: Hope Pro2 disc hub with Surly cog and spacers. Bike has EBB.

I know nobody asked about the dropouts or BB, but it explains why I'm using what I'm using.

Grumps


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Hope Pro2 Trials/SS


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Bike 1: White Industries Eno disc Eccentric with ACS freewheel. Bike has vertical dropouts.
> 
> Bike 2: White Industries Eno Eccentric with ACS freewheel. Bike has vertical dropouts.
> 
> ...


What do you like better (eccentric hun or ebb) and which requires less maintenance? Also how do your freewheels compare?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

On my SS I run stock Bontrager Duster/Rythm Comp hubs (3 pawl, 24 tooth). I run 3 sets of Chris King hubs and one set of Stan's 3.30's on my geared bikes.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

bank5 said:


> What do you like better (eccentric hun or ebb) and which requires less maintenance? Also how do your freewheels compare?


I really like the eccentric hubs. They are beautifully made and have great bearings. On the downside, they take a bit of effort to set up with disc brakes, I use the White Industries caliper mount which isn't suitable for all brake mounts out there. For v-brake use, they're cool.

The EBB is a pinch bolt type (Rocky Mountain Hammer 29 for the record) and doesn't give me any grief. It doesn't slip or groan or creak or sing Christian Metal so I'm happy with that.

I can't say I prefer one over the other, they both just work.

The ACS freewheels are okay. Both of mine are from a batch that had a clunk, not sure if they fixed it since. When I replace them, it will be with White Industries freewheels which are regarded as The Official Best.

What's your setup?

Grumps


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

running Sram X9 standard hub and it is awful. I will be rebuilding with hope pro 2 SS Specific for the rear hub this winter, front will stay x9.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the Stan's 3.30 hubs that came with my Stan's wheels. the rear hub is not SS specific but I have put a cassette on it at one time. I like having the option of putting a rear mech on my wheel just in case, but I have only done that twice and it just has spacers and a Singleworks 20t cog the rest of the time. I also replaced the end caps on the hub with 10mm rear and 9mm front caps and replaced the qr skewers with Hadley thru-bolts. very secure!


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

pain old xt hub on one wheel (currently waiting for a new rim to be delivered today) currently using a sun ringle black flag wheel i picked up on closeout after i broke my rim. I may be looking for a ss specific hub in the future.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

(2 bikes // 4 wheel-sets.)
--------------------------
1) Hope SS-Trials & Surly cogs.

2) Hadley w/ spacers.

3) DMR 6-pawl w/ spacers.

4) Bonty/Formula w/ spacers.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> What's your setup?
> 
> Grumps


Thanks for the info. I currently have a WTB laserdisc hub with spacers and a surly chain tensioner on a Niner EMD. I'm planning to replace the rear wheel (and frame) but am not sure if I want to drop that much $ on an ENO hub and freewheel. I also prefer freehubs over freewheels. The other option is to get a ZTR hub and continue with a tensioner until I upgrade the frame.


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

Paul Hubs, plan on keeping them forever! Got them both by accident at different times, but the both match.


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

Surly New Ultra with WI freewheel...

I was using old Bontrager hubs with cog, but got some new wheels.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Hope Pro2 EVO SS and about to build up a non-SS King set for my second SS. Although I love my Hope SS (loud, obnoxious, bombproof, great engagement, inexpensive), I figured everyone has to try Kings at least once in their life.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope Pro2 Trials; agreed that it's loud and obnoxious. The noise does keep me from coasting too much though.

Edit: No trail bell needed...


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

These...

IMAG0334 by pten2106, on Flickr


----------



## gdkeys (Sep 2, 2008)

King cassette hubs on both of mine (Honzo, Karate Monkey).


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

Formula SS freehub. It is nice to have two cogs and two chainrings for a dingle drive.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I've been running a Chub 20mm front/dirtjump rear for the past 3 years. I've blown up a couple freewheels because I've been too cheap to just buy a WI, but the hub still spins hellasmooth and the only time I've had it trued was because I smashed some spokes out against a tree.


----------



## Boxer (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a Chris King disc SS-specific. Fun Bolts. King and Niner cog and a Hope Pro II non SS-specific with spacers. Both have been great wheels for the SS's.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

On my 2012 Stumpjumper Carbon SingleSpeed 29:

Front: DT 240S 100mm QR 6-Bolt // Stan's Arch EX // DT Revolutions
Rear: DT 240S 135mm QR 6-Bolt // Stan's Arch EX // DT Revolutions


ps: If any one has the drop-out hardware for a 2012 stumpy carbon 29er single speed plz pm me... *sigh*


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Regular old Hope and other than loudness factor, it's great.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

goldenaustin said:


> Hope Pro2 EVO SS and about to build up a non-SS King set for my second SS. Although I love my Hope SS (loud, obnoxious, bombproof, great engagement, inexpensive), I figured everyone has to try Kings at least once in their life.


Try Hadley hubs, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope Pro 2 EVO SS - works like it is meant to.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Chub Hub/ WI freewheel


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Cormac said:


> As of this coming weekend I'll be running Phil Wood Kiss off hubs, with a WI freewheel!


I would like to see a picture of it set up if you could. I have Phil Wood Hubs on my SS but they're not Kiss Off Hubs.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*White Industries*

#1 WI Racer X front, WI ENO eccentric rear w/ WI 17t freewheel on my rigid ti CBO/Litespeed SS

#2 Shimano XT front (soon to be anther WI Racer X), WI ENO eccentric rear w/ WI 16t freewheel on my Soma groove SS hardtail

#3 Shimano LX front, WI ENO eccentric rear w/ Shimano 16t freewheel on my wife's Litespeed/Macalu ti SS hardtail

All are 32h laced 3x















JMJ


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

ThreeD said:


> I would like to see a picture of it set up if you could. I have Phil Wood Hubs on my SS but they're not Kiss Off Hubs.


I'm not really sure what the difference is? Maybe the dishing? Maybe the fact that I need a freewheel? No ride on em yet, just got done switching everything over and setting up tubeless. Now I'm off to my part time job that paid for these wheels. Can't wait till tomorrow to ride em and start breaking em in. The front hub seems tight, but I'm sure that'll loosen up as I beat the hell outta these things on the trails!!!


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Another happy customer of the Hope Pro's. Years of riding problem free and easy to service. At first, thought they were a bit loud, but now pretty used to it. If you want them quiet, then keep pedaling!


----------



## glimpy (Jul 25, 2013)

Industry 9. SS specific rear. Are they loud? Yes. Just keep pedaling


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Profile Elites on Flows. Louder than a lot of things, but quieter than my Hopes.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Surly New Hubs w/ Ultra New axle kit + Halo Vapour rims


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

Another Paul Word Disc and WI freewheel user here. They've been perfect since I got them 4+ years ago.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

I will be running I9 when I pick up my wheelset at Fedex tomorrow !!

Oh yes, SS specific.


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

DT240 front and singlespeed specific rear. Great hubs, no complaints.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

These!









Industry 9 + Endless Cogs! NC born, like me


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Paul WORD disc hub as well as a Phil Wood KISS with a White Industries Eno Trials freewheel. I have a Paul WORD nondisc hub waiting to be used to replace the heftier Phil Wood KISS hub once I wear down the rim.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

These hubs are light, infamous for being strong, can be converted to just about any axle, best of all, Star Ratchetttzz!!


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm running a Phil Wood Disc hub with a White industries Freewheel


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

Surly New Disc hubs + WI freewheel.

Eight years.
One regrease.
Zero troubles.

That is all.


----------



## psychler (Jan 9, 2009)

DT Swiss 240 SS and Hope Pro 2 EVO SS, both set-up QR.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

King. DT240.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

BWW Pure XCR. So far, so good.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Bike 1: White Industries Eno disc Eccentric with ACS freewheel. Bike has vertical dropouts.
> 
> Bike 2: White Industries Eno Eccentric with ACS freewheel. Bike has vertical dropouts.
> 
> ...


Have you found that you needed the disk eccentric mount as well?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

American Classic MTB 29er SS [specific] Wheelset.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Rear = DMR Revolver SS, 36H, solid 14mm axle, White 18T Trials FW.

Front = WTB Superduty, 32H, 20mm

Tom P.


----------



## cebeas (Jan 27, 2009)

I like the looks of the Chubs. How are the bearings?


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

randyharris said:


> American Classic MTB 29er SS [specific] Wheelset.


randyharris,

I'm considering buying the same wheels. How do they work?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

cebeas said:


> I like the looks of the Chubs. How are the bearings?


They're FANTASTIC. Mine still spin like new after like 4 years.


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

I'm on a ss hadley set up as a 142 x 12. Coming from a cheapo formula hub it has been one of my best upgrades.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

maamu said:


> randyharris,
> 
> I'm considering buying the same wheels. How do they work?


I like them very much, work as expected, the rear hub is very quiet when coasting, and the tubeless bead while not billed as UST works as a UST bead would be expected to without the drama of some UST bead tires fitting just fine unlike on Stan's rims.


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

^Thank you.


----------



## SingleSpeedScott (Aug 16, 2005)

I use good old Shimano Xt 756 disc hubs. These things are bomb proof. Easy to service, freehubs available anywhere and a solid QR that will hold any wheel in place.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

King SS hubset and I9 SS hubset. Love them both. The I9 seems to roll faster when coasting downhill.


----------



## Hauffy (Sep 25, 2012)

Hadley SS hub for me. Soooo smooth and stealthy and the bike just seems to roll so well


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

psychler said:


> DT Swiss 240 SS and Hope Pro 2 EVO SS, both set-up QR.


We not only have similar screen names, but similar hub set up. Same for me, except 240s geared (with many spacers). No complaints with either hub.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

ENO eccentric rear, to be used on a vintage bike with vertical drops and rim brakes.


----------



## FATSS29 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hadley's for 3yrs now and still going strong! Smooth, fast rolling and easy to service... Building a new set for my Trance X.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm on older American Classic hubs. A lot of people seem to hate on these things, but so far they've been great. Both of my wheel sets were bought used with an unknown history of (ab)use. Both roll smooth and fast.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

Origin 8 hubs, solid axle, Halo fat foot cog, 1/8 half link chain = pure drivetrain goodness!
Cheap heavy hubs, but i replaced the bearings with highest quality non-ceramic to be had.
And I must say for everyday abuse nothing I have found that can take this kind of punishment for the price!
I have had good luck with Formula as well.
My Surly "new" hub has always been a pain in the a$$ to keep adjusted. 
The problems have been addressed in the "ultra new hub"
I am looking for an excuse to buy the upgrade kit.
Profile Elite SS would be my 1st choice, except I prefer WI freewheels.
The real trick is good bearings and good adjustment, oh and bike riding skills.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

White Industries ENO hub and freewheel because changing gears should require a manly effort.

Seriously, I love their hubs and freewheels.


----------



## MrBiggs (Jun 11, 2005)

My One9 built last week is my first "SS-curious" build, so I have Sram X9 hubs from a cannibalized geared bike with spacers and a 21t Niner cog. The best thing about the X9 is the quiet, especially compared to the Hopes I'm putting on my other (geared 1x10) bike.
I figure if after a year I still like this SS thing (so far so good), i'll treat myself to a SS-specific rear hub and have my wheels rebuilt.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi folks,
Does anybody make a SS specific rear hub with freehub that is convertible to 142x12 thru axle? All of the SS specific freehub style hubs I have found are either bolt on or 9 mm QR (DT Swiss, American Classic etc)
Thanks!


----------



## Hauffy (Sep 25, 2012)

The Hadley SS hub can be converted to 142/12.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

Hauffy said:


> The Hadley SS hub can be converted to 142/12.


Good to know. Thanks!
And it looks like AC does have adapter kits for their SS specific hub.


----------



## jpip (Dec 14, 2013)

*Not sure what they are but it doesn't move smoothly*









It doesn't seem to be serviceable. It seems like an odd duck. Shimano compatible cogs but threaded. If I can figure out how to get the thing open I might keep it. It came with the bike with some weinmann rims I'm not a fan of. I am leaning towards surly ultra new or white industries ss disc. Any more opinions on those or advise for freewheels would be great.


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

bought a pair off phil wood kiss off hubs and white industry freewheels, hard to get in europe.hope to get them here in first week of january, stans rims arch EX and already have the white salsa 2014 ss el mariachi doesn`t get any more american than this i think,smile


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

jpip said:


> View attachment 857530
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to be serviceable. It seems like an odd duck. Shimano compatible cogs but threaded. If I can figure out how to get the thing open I might keep it. It came with the bike with some weinmann rims I'm not a fan of. I am leaning towards surly ultra new or white industries ss disc. Any more opinions on those or advise for freewheels would be great.


Is that a hakalugi? I'll bet an older Shimano freehub that used a threaded cog instead of a lockring


----------



## jpip (Dec 14, 2013)

It's an older karate monkey that is actually a large and I am a medium size so it is a little stretched for me. I need a shorter stem. I'm assuming that because the manufacture didn't put there name on the hub that it is poor quality.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Surly New Hubs with WI Eno freewheel. Hubs were taken from original wheelset to build up my stans arches. Absolutely solid, only one service there the rear one was tightening up a bit but otherwise never had a problem. Now that the new KM has been released, going to build up one of them with hope trials hub. Love the sound of them.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope Pro 2 Evo Cassette hub rear, 15mm TA front.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

I run WI Eno rear with WI freewheels and WI disc up front. Never had one problem with them in 10 years of abuse. Originally rear was the Eno Eccentric for my vert dropouts but I switched the internals to the regular Eno axle for my ss specific frames. Building them into 29" wheels now as the 26" frames are getting abandoned until I build them into something else.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

*I'm pretty excited about this setup.*








Surly new ultra hub
WI freewheel 20t
WTB KOM


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Chris King SS rear w/fun bolts, Hope Pro 2 front 15mm TA.


----------



## MrBiggs (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a WI 18t Trials on my Surly Cross Check with some Van Dessel flip-flop hubs/wheels I bought in 2007. Something is odd about the set-up wherein the chain line is about 7mm too wide. I think the VD hubs are the culprit but with an 8-speed chain on there, it's had no issues and no noise for a winter of muddy wet abuse.
I didn't think I'd notice the engagement with that trials freewheel, but once i got it on there, it's a pretty obvious upgrade.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

MrBiggs said:


> I have a WI 18t Trials on my Surly Cross Check with some Van Dessel flip-flop hubs/wheels I bought in 2007. Something is odd about the set-up wherein the chain line is about 7mm too wide. I think the VD hubs are the culprit but with an 8-speed chain on there, it's had no issues and no noise for a winter of muddy wet abuse.
> I didn't think I'd notice the engagement with that trials freewheel, but once i got it on there, it's a pretty obvious upgrade.


I honestly just finished the assembly and am planning to ride it tonight. I rode it around my parking lot at work and the WI trials freewheel engagement is a big step up for the formula hubs stock on the 2014. Plus this WTB KOM rim is 100 grams lighter than the stock WTB hoop. It was posts like yours that helped my pull the trigger...thanks for the push. I'm sure at the end of the ride I'll be gushing about how dumping $ and effort into an already brand new bike was soooo worth it..


----------

